# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Creating a Table Where Date has to be Now OR Future

## Shadowayara

How do i get a Table with the Collum Date That Looks if The Date that was put in is NOW or in the FUTURE
This is What i got Right now.


CREATE TABLE uitgifte
(uitgiftenr SERIAL PRIMARY KEY,
klantnr INT,
datum DATE >= NOW,
FOREIGN KEY (klantnr) REFERENCES klant (klantnr))

The Date Idk how to Make it Check automatically for Dates Beyond.

----------


## loquin

> ...
> CREATE TABLE uitgifte
> (uitgiftenr SERIAL PRIMARY KEY,
> klantnr INT,
> datum DATE,
> CONSTRAINT gt_now CHECK (datum >= now())
> FOREIGN KEY (klantnr) REFERENCES klant (klantnr))
> 
> ...


Try this.  Note the separate table constraint.

----------

